# Better Sprinter



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Who would you guys chose to be a better sprinter beween Koopman/Kliene Dirk and Merxx Janssan? 
And on a flatland, no winds, no mountain, no seas. 
Sheer speed.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

kliene dirk.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Sprinter*

either 019 or OilMan


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Really, who else has an opinion?
And what is Oilman?


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Sprinter*

Also ,, there are different types of SPRINTERS,, those that only fly under 100miles,, and those that will fly out to 300-400 miles but FAST YPM speeds of like 1600-1800 ! so really dpeends on miles not just speed..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

wow..nice speeds


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Melsloft said:


> Also ,, there are different types of SPRINTERS,, those that only fly under 100miles,, and those that will fly out to 300-400 miles but FAST YPM speeds of like 1600-1800 ! so really dpeends on miles not just speed..


Really?
Who has those sprinters that fly over 16-1800 ypm in a 3-400mile race. 
I would like to have a chat with them.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Speed*

Your talking to him mate


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

fresnobirdman said:


> Really?
> Who has those sprinters that fly over 16-1800 ypm in a 3-400mile race.
> I would like to have a chat with them.


Our 300 mile race was 1800 ypm (tailwind) and our 250 was 1600 ypm no tail wind. We had some fast races with little or no tail wind. Our average speed winner was almost 1500 ypm. We have some good speed blood in the club. Janssen based birds, Koopmans, Sangers, Engels etc. My birds were faster than I thought they would be.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

To me this is like asking who is better, an American Sprinter or a Jamaican Sprinter. They are both world class sprinters!!! Depends on the day many times, maybe one is off their game, has a bad start out of the blocks (maybe he got stuck in the crate a la pigeon racing). I think if you know how to handle sprint birds (and yes handling different types of pigeons takes different skill sets) you would be fine and hold your own with any of those. Now also in the Olympics we know not to bet on an Asian sprinter...they just don't win *OFTEN* however if our American/Jamaican falls (a pigeon breaks leg/wing) then they can win as well. I think this question is really a moot point.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Idk what it was this season but my combine was making crazy speeds. I won that one 250 mile race with the crazy speed of 2274ypm. But then we even had races with head winds of 5 to 10 mph and they still made speeds around 1600 which to me seams pretty crazy.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It isn't the strain that counts, it's who bred them.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Idk what it was this season but my combine was making crazy speeds. I won that one 250 mile race with the crazy speed of 2274ypm. But then we even had races with head winds of 5 to 10 mph and they still made speeds around 1600 which to me seams pretty crazy.


And I was thinking or speeds were fast. Maybe the birds are just getting better. We are looking at 20 years or so getting a large number of imports to this country. The quality might just be going up. People are getting and needing better birds to win.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

fresnobirdman said:


> Who would you guys chose to be a better sprinter beween Koopman/Kliene Dirk and Merxx Janssan?
> And on a flatland, no winds, no mountain, no seas.
> Sheer speed.


Funny this question which it faster. I bet if we looked back in Klien Dirk's ped we would probably run into the Merxx somewhere down the line. Through Racket 84 or further down from the Van Loon side or back from the Koopman original birds. I would say that the Dirk may be the better sprinter, but that is like asking who is the better player Ken Griffey or ken Griffey Jr.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Melsloft said:


> either 019 or OilMan


Most say the OilMan. Just that 019 was more visible and advertised.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

1 DAVID YATE/30 250 AU 10 LL NONE C 11:59:51 274.600 00.00 1896.387 ypm
1 CLIFTON SP/30 922 AU 10 LL BCK C 12:37:01 251.816 00.00 1599.893 ypm

Here were are two fastest races. David is on the short end. Clifton was flying my birds. First race was a tail wind the second race had little or no wind. Fastest speeds we have seen in a while.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Most say the OilMan. Just that 019 was more visible and advertised.


Tell me more of this OilMan.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.schaerlaeckens.com/upload/part11.htm

Try this


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.schaerlaeckens.com/
There are also a bunch of good articles on this page


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Good stuff HillFamilyLoft. thanks.


----------

